# Free Pumpkin Carving Patterns



## sorgel

Some free pumpkin patterns and tips on how to get the best results for carving your pumpkin.

Free Pumpkin Patterns :: Patterns for carving designs into pumpkins for Halloween


----------



## JackNotSkellington

Aha, that's awesome! I always start with good intentions in making a great pumpkin sculpture, but always ends up looking so generically bad! Template may just help!


----------



## sorgel

I find they really help with the finished product. Best of luck!


----------



## EvilMel

You should check out zombiepumpkins.com.

They aren't free but you can get all access for something like $2-20 donation.

He apparently puts a ton of effort into these patterns and they are super amazing!


----------



## JackNotSkellington

Ohoh, I'm a sucker for the Tim Burton designs;
Zombie Pumpkins! - pumpkin carving patterns - Burton's Nightmares


----------



## pumpkin1

*Zombie Pumpkins*



EvilMel said:


> You should check out zombiepumpkins.com.
> 
> They aren't free but you can get all access for something like $2-20 donation.
> 
> He apparently puts a ton of effort into these patterns and they are super amazing!



Actually, they sometimes offer free and super templates at the last minute so keep an eye on them


----------



## EvilMel

Well, Ryan does a great job and when I've got the money I don't mind helping him out.


----------



## pumpkin1

EvilMel said:


> Well, Ryan does a great job and when I've got the money I don't mind helping him out.


Me, either. I didn't mean to suggest that the templates weren't worth the money. I just meant that they sometimes (out of the goodness of their hearts) offer last minute, free templates.


----------



## Maegnus

Necroing this thread (I think with a good purpose). I've got my own new contribution to the free pumpkin pattern world:

Orange and Black Pumpkins

New patterns going up year round. Check it out, subscribe, and spread the word if you like what you see.

(Not trying to spam; I don't make money off this and I think people in the Halloween community would benefit from this resource)


Thanks!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ Cool. Always nice to see some new patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maegnus

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> ^ Cool. Always nice to see some new patterns. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Saruman. I've got a pattern up that you might like


----------

